# Que for the Troops- Pa KCBS Comp



## wimpy69 (May 23, 2017)

June 2&3 Lower Bucks Pa
Falls twp park
Info-go to-Que for the Troops.
Really good time for a great cause. Got 68 comp teams so far.


----------

